# Huancayo... el ayer que se nos escapo de las manos



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Nostalgicamente abro este thread, donde podemos poner fotos antiguas de Huancayo

Las primeras *pertenecen a Saul Galvez*, las encontre en el *facebook* y el amablemente me dio el permiso para publicarlas, los invito a participar en este recorrido, en el Huancayo de nuestros abuelos el que se nos fue de las manos.


*ANTIGUO CLUB NACIONAL*










*PUENTE LAS BRISAS*









*BAJADA DEL TAMBO*


----------



## DcB '08 (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW!!! Me encantan esas fotos antiguas...simplemente genial Huancayo. Ya sabemos lo que pasa sin la planificacion adecuada.
PD: En la foto de Las Brisas hay algo al final del puente, ¿que es?. 
PD2: Buena, Rafael!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Yo sé de alguien que va a babear con estas fotos, rasogu...  Muy lindas, por cierto.

!Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Dicen que todo tiempo pasado fue mejor.......y creo que a Huancayo a pesar de su modernización actual le caería bien ese dicho, pues no supo conservar su patrimonio.....:wave:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

DcB '08 said:


> WOW!!! Me encantan esas fotos antiguas...simplemente genial Huancayo. Ya sabemos lo que pasa sin la planificacion adecuada.
> PD: En la foto de Las Brisas hay algo al final del puente, ¿que es?.
> PD2: Buena, Rafael!


Te refieres a esa foto

*PUENTE LAS BRISAS*









Segun lo que explico Saúl Gálvez fue el hotel recreo El Palomar que pertenecia a la familia Calmet Guerra en la decada del 30. Y la foto es de la sociedad huancayorkina de la epoca, algo asi como los 5 puntos 

Para mas informacion http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...iew=all&subj=331412946409&aid=-1&id=736885236


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*Algunas mas ya vistas en este foro, sacadas de la pagina web de la municipalidad y pronto pondre unas ineditas de la UNCP.*

Mercado Central








*Ferrocarril Central al frente del actua Real Plaza.​*







*Avenida Giraldez altura puente ferrocarril*​








*Avenida Giraldez, viendo hacia paseo La Breña, en esa epoca no existia el edificio La Breña de 12 pisos, uno de nuestros representativos.*​







*Feria Dominical en la Calle Real (ahora se realiza en Huancavelica)*​









Esquina Ancash y Calixto


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Las fotos estan cheveres... pero tampoco me pega eso sobre el pasado que se nos escapo de la mano, si se veia una ciudad bastante pobre y tambien desordenada... y de patrimonio, no le veo casi nada... asi que tampoco es que haya sido la gran cosa, creo que ahora una buena manito de pintura, tarrajeo, mejorar la limpieza y el orden, y huancayo de hecho que se convertira en una de las ciudades mas bonitos del pais...


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

wow q xvre Huancayo de antes simplemente me encanta!! y pues se nota q si habia planificacion en esos tiempos hasta club tenian jeje


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Las fotos antiguas siempre son agradable


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Daniel 18 said:


> Las fotos estan cheveres... pero tampoco me pega eso sobre el pasado que se nos escapo de la mano, si se veia una ciudad bastante pobre y tambien desordenada... y de patrimonio, no le veo casi nada... asi que tampoco es que haya sido la gran cosa, creo que ahora una buena manito de pintura, tarrajeo, mejorar la limpieza y el orden, y huancayo de hecho que se convertira en una de las ciudades mas bonitos del pais...


...opino algo parecido.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

El titulo,creo que se han confundido, se refiere a que el pasado se nos fue de la mano porque hemos conservado muy poco de lo antiguo y no se ha sabido sopesar,entre modernizar y conservar un pasado arquitectonico en el centro sobre todo, se nos ha ido en menos de un siglo, en todo caso en ningun momento supuse que el pasado arquitectonico de Huancayo haya sido grande, recuerden que su fundacion no fue como ciudad española, osea que grandes palacetes no existieron.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Te felicito por el thread rasogu. 

La plaza huamanmarca lugar donde se encuentra la municipalidad era la plaza mas antigua de Huancayo; en el lugar había un convento de padres dominicos encargados del adoctrinamiento en la fe católica de muchos pueblos del valle y tenían como sede a Huancayo, pero también otra iglesia importante fue la de huallucachi y esta última ya en ruinas- Las dos iglesias eran coloniales con claustros, altares en pan de oro, lienzos cusequeños que no se conservaron y poco se sabe de ellas. No es dificil imaginar ya que en san pedro de tunan se conserva una iglesia colonial que puede darnos indicios de lo impresionante que fueron esos dos monumentos religiosos.

Cronicas de un misionero franciscano al que refiere un manual religioso de Hernando Andres Ramos, _Reseña historica de la santísima cruz_. 2007

La desidia de las autoridades y la indiferencia del pueblo hizo que el lugar no tenga rastros de que en algun tiempo ese lugar era mejor de lo que hoy es.hno:


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Hermosas y agradables las fotos del antiguo Huancayo. Pues como bien dice Dario la indeferencia del pueblo hizo una mala jugada. Igual Huancayo se las sabrá jugar e intentar hacer algo. Eso espero.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, chevere thread, se entiende la intención ... una lección que debemos aprender sin duda alguna.


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Daniel 18 said:


> Las fotos estan cheveres... pero tampoco me pega eso sobre el pasado que se nos escapo de la mano, si se veia una ciudad bastante pobre y tambien desordenada... y de patrimonio, no le veo casi nada... asi que tampoco es que haya sido la gran cosa, creo que ahora una buena manito de pintura, tarrajeo, mejorar la limpieza y el orden, y huancayo de hecho que se convertira en una de las ciudades mas bonitos del pais...


Creo que cualquier ciudad debe conservar su arquitectura antigua, porque ésta constituye un legado histórico heredado de las generaciones pasadas a las actuales, y aunque no tenga palacetes o grandes construcciones, el simple hecho de haber sido construidas en otras épocas, *las convierte en un testimonio único de aquellas épocas pasadas*, y si las destruimos.......pues estaríamos destruyendo una etapa significativa de la historia de la ciudad, saludosss :wave:


----------



## dkclericxx12 (May 18, 2008)

que buen tread, lindas las fotos, en verdad no se supo concervar esos lugares adecuadamente


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Digary said:


> Hermosas y agradables las fotos del antiguo Huancayo. Pues como bien dice Dario la indeferencia del pueblo hizo una mala jugada. Igual Huancayo se las sabrá jugar e intentar hacer algo. Eso espero.


Eso haremos Digary,ahora como dice Rasogu Huancayo al no tener un pasado colonial muy rico,al planificar la ciudad se debio matizar las zonas antiguas(no todas) y las modernas construcciones.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Rasogu, tengo fotos de algunas casas de estilo republicano que se les escapa de la mano a la ciudad.


Dime si puedo subirlas.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Si son fotos antiguas creo que vale Dario adelante.


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

buenas imagenes no tendrian algunas de la epoca de la guerra del pacifico


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*LOS INICIOS DE LA UNCP*

Lo anecdotico es que fue construida por los propios alumnos en faenas comunales, algo que los huancainos debemos tomar en cuenta, que unidos podemos hacer grandes cosas.








































































*ALUMNOS*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Va para el archivo, buenas fotos Ralph


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

La antigua sede de la Universidad es muy hermosa, que estilo es?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Muy interesantes las fotos antiguas, espero ver más .


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

muy buenas las tomas antiguas rasogu, está pendiente las fotos que prometí.




opcorn:


----------



## sesarip (Mar 15, 2010)

MUY BUENAS FOTOS, YO PIENSO QUE HUANCAYO ES HERMOSA COMO ESTÁ, PERO SERÍA MAS HERMOSA SI SE HUBIERAN MANTENIDO LAS CASONAS MAS REPRESENTATIVAS DE LA CIUDAD.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Me encanta la arquitectura antigua de Huancayo, he visto que a lo largo de la calle Real hay muchas casas antiguas, muy bonitas por cierto, solo que me da mucha pena que no sepan conservarlas, yo tambien opino que una ciudad debe mantener sus antiguas construcciones como huellas de un pasado, que glorioso o no, es suyo y la identifica frente a otras, si eso se echa a perder, se pierde el alma de la ciudad. Algo asi debe haber pasado con la plaza Constitucion (creo que asi se llama, sino, corregirme), donde estan los centros civicos y el hotel de turistas. Donde hoy se alzan esos modernos y altos edificios deben haber habido hace años amplias y antiguas casonas, que le hacian un conjunto mas armonioso con el hotel de turistas...

Tambien creo que hay algunas casonas republicanas muy bellas en el camino al terrapuerto. Si consiguieran fotos antiguas de esas casas, creo que muchos sí podrian decir que fue un pasado que se le fue a los huancainos de las manos, las que quedan son muy bonitas, las que hubieron deben haber sido de lo mejor de Hyo.


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Yo creo que inclusive hasta las construcciones nuevas de su centro histórico deben seguir manteniendo su arquitectura tradicional, para que no exista ese contraste chocante de ver un edificio de apariencia moderna junto a una casona de arquitectura típica, y más bien los edificios modernos y altos hacerlos en alguna zona alejada del centro, así habría una zona tradicional inclusive con calles peatonales, y otra zona muy moderna con edificios altos en las afueras de la ciudad, es mi humilde opinión, saludosssss :wave:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

limeñologo said:


> Me encanta la arquitectura antigua de Huancayo, he visto que a lo largo de la calle Real hay muchas casas antiguas, muy bonitas por cierto, solo que me da mucha pena que no sepan conservarlas, yo tambien opino que una ciudad debe mantener sus antiguas construcciones como huellas de un pasado, que glorioso o no, es suyo y la identifica frente a otras, si eso se echa a perder, se pierde el alma de la ciudad. Algo asi debe haber pasado con la plaza Constitucion (creo que asi se llama, sino, corregirme), donde estan los centros civicos y el hotel de turistas. Donde hoy se alzan esos modernos y altos edificios deben haber habido hace años amplias y antiguas casonas, que le hacian un conjunto mas armonioso con el hotel de turistas...
> 
> Tambien creo que hay algunas casonas republicanas muy bellas en el camino al terrapuerto. Si consiguieran fotos antiguas de esas casas, creo que muchos sí podrian decir que fue un pasado que se le fue a los huancainos de las manos, las que quedan son muy bonitas, las que hubieron deben haber sido de lo mejor de Hyo.


El parque donde esta el hotel de turistas es el Huamanmarca y es el parque donde se "fundo" Huancayo, sin embargo todo o casi todo fue cambiado, el mismo hotel de turistas queda donde se levantaba la iglesia matriz colonial de Huancayo ( una especie de catedral). Todas la construcciones actuales son republicanas, por lo que se puede presumir que se echo abajo todo lo colonial, o simplemente no existieron contrucciones coloniales alrededor de la plaza. Voy a tratar de conseguir una foto del Huamanmarca


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Lindas fotos de la Universidad Nacional del Centro del Perú,mi alma mater.
Sigan para delante muchachos


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

darioperu said:


> muy buenas las tomas antiguas rasogu, está pendiente las fotos que prometí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dario no es por presionar, pero las fotos???


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

rasogu said:


> Dario no es por presionar, pero las fotos???


Ok, rasagu la verda me desagrada mostrar fotos asi porque me da mucha rabia al recordar que los dueños y las autoridades a quienes correspondia cuidar el patrimonio de Huancayo nunca lo hicieron al contrario destruyeron muchas casas de estilo republicano para construir adefesios como Galerias constitución, o la municipalidad y el edificion del gobierno municipal, etc, etc.


Tengo mas fotos, las pondré en el Thread Huancayo la ciudad contrastable


AV.REAL, A MEDIA CUADRA DE LA PLAZA CONSTITUCIÓN.









AV.REAL, COSTADO DEL COLEGIO DE MONJAS SALESIANAS..









JR.ICA. CERCA A TELEFONICA, ESTA CASA OCUPA PARTE DE LA VEREDA, MUCHAS CASAS DE ESTE TIPO SE HAN DEMOLIDO PARA ENSANCHAR LAS CALLES. ME PREGUNTO A QUIEN CORRESPONDE RECUPERAR ESTA CASA Y DARLE EL VALOR QUE LOS VECINOS O QUIENES OCUPEN LE HAN QUITADO PINTANDO LA FACHADA DE ESA FORMA TAN VIL.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Wow....tanta belleza desperdiciada...que pena. Alcaldes...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonitas fotos del recuerdo!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Dario esas casas todavia existen si las he visto, esas fotos son actuales, no?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Son del 8 de enero del 2010. Puse las fotos a tu pedido, si no guarda correlación con el thread las quito de inmediato.


Hay muchas casas que estan apunto de caer, otras simplemente pasaron al olvido, en todo caso hay que conservar estas fotos porque de una cosa si estoy seguruo que estas casas desapareceran muy pronto.


saludos.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

darioperu said:


> Son del 8 de enero del 2010. Puse las fotos a tu pedido, si no guarda correlación con el thread las quito de inmediato.
> 
> 
> Hay muchas casas que estan apunto de caer, otras simplemente pasaron al olvido, en todo caso hay que conservar estas fotos porque de una cosa si estoy seguruo que estas casas desapareceran muy pronto.
> ...


Esta bien que se queden pero solo que pense que te referias a fotos antiguas, gracias por colaborar con el thread.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Me da muchisima pena que en huancayo, ninguna autoridad se preocupe por recuperar su PATRIMONIO, de verdad, las casa republicanas que quedan son muy pero muy bellas, me parece haber visto algunas por el mercado central de huancayo, donde ocupan notoriamente toda la vereda, y es que las autoridades piensan que es prioridad ensanchar las calles en lugar de mantener los barrios tradicionales con sus casonas tan propias de la ciudad, con calles estrechas. No me cabe duda que con esta mentalidad, todas desapareceran por completo muy pronto, pues encima las veredas se cortan de golpe al chocarse con las casonas, o sea, dan la sensacion de estorbo, pero no porque lo sean en realidad, sino por que asi lo quieren hacer ver, esta todo proyectado como para la extincion sistematica de casonas monumentales en el centro de hyo, una lastima muy grande, porque al parecer nadie ha aprendido del error que se cometio en lima al abrir la abancay o la emancipacion...ojala lo pudieran remediar...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se deberían recuperar esas casonas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Más que a los alcaldes, corresponde a los propietarios de esas hermosas viviendas velar por su conservación, recordemos que todas ellas son propiedades privadas es decir tienen dueños, lo que podría hacer el Alcalde es alentar la conservación de estos monumentos arquitectónicos dándoles a los propietarios exoneracines tributarias para aquellos que pongan en valor sus propiedades.

saludos


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

cesium said:


> Más que a los alcaldes, corresponde a los propietarios de esas hermosas viviendas velar por su conservación, recordemos que todas ellas son propiedades privadas es decir tienen dueños, lo que podría hacer el Alcalde es alentar la conservación de estos monumentos arquitectónicos dándoles a los propietarios exoneracines tributarias para aquellos que pongan en valor sus propiedades.
> 
> saludos


Tienes parte de razon, pero es labor del municipio alentar la restauracion de estas casas. Creo que lo principal ronda en el evado precio de conservarlas, una vez caminando con una amiga por San Jeronimo, le dije caray hermozas casas antiguas y las destruyen para hacer adefesios, y ella me respondio no te discuto por los adefesios que construyen, pero te has puesto a pensar en cuanto cuesta conservar una casa de esas, mas barato sale construir otra nueva, y esta gente prefiere gastarla en educar al niño o comprarse un carro.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

rasogu said:


> Tienes parte de razon, pero es labor del municipio alentar la restauracion de estas casas. Creo que lo principal ronda en el evado precio de conservarlas, una vez caminando con una amiga por San Jeronimo, le dije caray hermozas casas antiguas y las destruyen para hacer adefesios, y ella me respondio no te discuto por los adefesios que construyen, pero te has puesto a pensar en cuanto cuesta conservar una casa de esas, mas barato sale construir otra nueva, y esta gente prefiere gastarla en educar al niño o comprarse un carro.


Exacto rasogu, eso es en lo que muchos de nosotros no reparamos cuando hablamos de conservar casas antiguas, dejame decirte que son pocos los bolsillos que podrían aguantar el gasto de mantener semejantes casonas es por eso que la mayoría de sus dueños ven la manera de como deshacerse de ellas lo más rápido posible, una fórmula para su conservación sería la de exonerar tributos y de alguna manera subsidiar los gastos de conservación, pero la mayoría de las comunas no cuentan con presupuesto como para gastar en conservar casas antiguas por lo que lamentablemente esas bellas casonas huancaínas están condenadas a desaprecer, una lástima.

saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^^Crecimiento desordenado, sin planificación, mejor sería mantener las casa antiguas antes de soportar mucho adefesio de construcciones modernas. No sabes cúanto me contengo para no subir fotos del crecimiento pacharaco y feo del que hablas....

Ahora entiendo mas porque la gente no conserva su patrimonio...


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

constructs_2013 said:


> la gran mayoria de las casonas de huancayo deberian ser tumbadas porque aunque hayan sido declaradas patrimonio son casas feas y que frenan el crecimiento del centro de la ciudad


Cuales casas viejas, por lo menos las del centro hay varias que merecen ser conservadas, lo que yo haria seria mas bien destruir ciertos edificios y reconstruir antiguas casonas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

rasogu said:


> Cuales casas viejas, por lo menos las del centro hay varias que merecen ser conservadas, lo que yo haria seria mas bien destruir ciertos edificios y reconstruir antiguas casonas.


+1


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

constructs_2013 said:


> la gran mayoria de las casonas de huancayo deberian ser tumbadas porque aunque hayan sido declaradas patrimonio son casas feas y que frenan el crecimiento del centro de la ciudad


Lo mas razonable me parece que, como en muchas ciudades incluyendo a alguna del Perú, es construir la parde "moderna" de la ciudad alejada del casco antiguo. Por ejemplo, sin irnos muy lejos, en Lima las zonas "modernas" de la ciudad se han construido alejadas del centro histórico otro ejemplo sería la Défense en París, el distrito financiero moderno pero construido al costado del centro histórico parisino. 

Aparte de conservar la arquitectura histórica, tiene otras ventajas construir un nuevo distrito ya que se puede adecuar a las exigencias que requiere una ciudad modera, como avenidas amplias, transporte masivo, alcantarillado, etc.


----------



## toni456 (Apr 8, 2010)

hola estas son algunas antiguas fotos que encontre algunos lugare no los reconosco haber si ustedes lo hacen

PLAZA HUAMANMARCA​









la calle real










esta iglesia no se cual es 










TORRE TORRE 










a ver si las reconocen










hay mas, luego la pongo


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Hola toni bienvenido al foro 










Esta iglesia es ni mas ni menos la catedral de huancayo antes de ser terminada y cuando la plaza de la constitucion era llamada plaza del comercio.

Las dos ultimas, una es la laguna de paca.

y la ultima si no es el cerrito de la libertad, debe ser la entrada a Chupaca


----------



## nestor daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

rasogu said:


> Cuales casas viejas, por lo menos las del centro hay varias que merecen ser conservadas, lo que yo haria seria mas bien destruir ciertos edificios y reconstruir antiguas casonas.


pienso igual.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Algunas fotos ineditas

Avenida Giraldes vista desde el cerrito (ex Av Taylor) queda como tare para ustedes averiguar quien fue Taylor y el gran aporte que hizo a nuestra ciudad. Pista fue un canadiense










Cuando se construyo el centro civico










El constitucion antes de la destruccion de las casonas que rodeaban paseo la breña y antes de la construccion de nuestro Breña Empire










Desfile por la Creacion de la UNCP


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La avenida Giraldès se veìa tranquila y ordenada


----------

